# Notts Golf Club (Hollinwell)



## LincolnShep (Sep 28, 2015)

Played Hollinwell last week for the first time.  What an absolute delight.  Course was in fantastic condition: greens were receptive and true, tee boxes and fairways were superbly maintained.

Some very interesting holes over some large changes in elevation; the narrow 11th was my particular favourite.

We had a warm greeting from the staff in the bar and the club manager engaged with us after the round and was interested in hearing our thoughts and comparisons.  Along with the Hotchkin at Woodhall Spa, it's certainly the best course I've played.

...and I took the money in our fourball, but that has in no way coloured my opinion!

Shep


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 28, 2015)

Agree with your review, Its a lovely course in a cracking setting, the driveway down to the clubhouse is lovely.

The 11th is a cracking hole shame about the 12th which is comfortably the worst hole on the course followed by the cracking par 3 13th.

Shame about the seats in the clubhouse as they are the most uninviting I have ever sat on.

Played it twice and twice its rained heavily during the round :angry:.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Sep 28, 2015)

Hollinwell is a tremendous  course and well worth a visit any day of the week but for me the Hotchkin is just a touch better.


----------



## rickg (Sep 28, 2015)

It's where the final of the mid am tour is played this year....not played it before, but hoping to play in the final on Mon Oct 12th.
I've not heard anything but really good feedback, with lots describing it as their favourite Uk course....high praise, and can't wait to see if it lives up to it.......I'm sure it will.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Sep 28, 2015)

rickg said:



			It's where the final of the mid am tour is played this year....not played it before, but hoping to play in the final on Mon Oct 12th.
I've not heard anything but really good feedback, with lots describing it as their favourite Uk course....high praise, and can't wait to see if it lives up to it.......I'm sure it will.
		
Click to expand...

I played a Midlands Golfing days tour event (they are there again on Friday). The Mid Am final is after there blue ribband 36 hole scratch open was expect it to be tip top condition.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 28, 2015)

pbrown7582 said:



			I played a Midlands Golfing days tour event (they are there again on Friday). The Mid Am final is after there blue ribband 36 hole scratch open was expect it to be tip top condition.
		
Click to expand...

it hosted the brabazon this year and was in fantastic condition for that. 

Enjoy the course rick. Have you got a practise round beforehand


----------



## rickg (Sep 29, 2015)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			it hosted the brabazon this year and was in fantastic condition for that. 

Enjoy the course rick. Have you got a practise round beforehand
		
Click to expand...

Not at Hollinwell...as you mentioned , it's their scratch open day before and handicap limit is 5 to enter....didn't get there despite trying hard!! 
Possibly going to be looking to get a game with a local friendly forummer as I'm going up Sunday.


----------



## Captainron (Sep 29, 2015)

rickg said:



			Not at Hollinwell...as you mentioned , it's their scratch open day before and handicap limit is 5 to enter....didn't get there despite trying hard!! 
Possibly going to be looking to get a game with a local friendly forummer as I'm going up Sunday.
		
Click to expand...

I went to the trouble of organising a mini meet there a few years back and it was open to all. Now who feels like a plank for missing out??? 

The course is as everyone says, superb. The whole set up is class and you are looked after very well by everyone from the pro to the bar staff. Get a seat in the big bay window when you have your breakfast as the view of the course is sublime. As for the layout my favourite holes as 4, 11, 13 and 18, although there isn't really a weak hole (12 is just incongruous but not a bad hole)
Enjoy it pal


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 29, 2015)

rickg said:



			Not at Hollinwell...as you mentioned , it's their scratch open day before and handicap limit is 5 to enter....didn't get there despite trying hard!! 
Possibly going to be looking to get a game with a local friendly forummer as I'm going up Sunday.
		
Click to expand...

I would have met you for a game on the Sunday but I am working that day.


----------



## bobmac (Sep 29, 2015)

I might be free and I haven't played it yet


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 29, 2015)

As stated, I can confirm it is an excellent course. I would place it in my top 10 inland tracks  :thup:


----------



## Fish (Sep 29, 2015)

Only up the road and is high on my bucket list to play, only hear good things.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Sep 29, 2015)

Fish said:



			Only up the road and is high on my bucket list to play, only hear good things.
		
Click to expand...

You must go it won't disappoint!


----------



## upsidedown (Sep 29, 2015)

Midland County Seniors final is there on Oct 19th between us and Nottinghamshire , down as first reserve and will be travelling over to lend my support if not needed.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Sep 29, 2015)

upsidedown said:



			Midland County Seniors final is there on Oct 19th between us and Nottinghamshire , down as first reserve and will be travelling over to lend my support if not needed.
		
Click to expand...

Hope you get a knock anyway even if not needed.


----------



## MendieGK (Sep 30, 2015)

pbrown7582 said:



			I played a Midlands Golfing days tour event (they are there again on Friday). The Mid Am final is after there blue ribband 36 hole scratch open was expect it to be tip top condition.
		
Click to expand...

I'm driving up to play in the scratch open, 36 holes @ 7250yards is going to be tough! 

Played there courtesy of GM & Footjoy in March, and it was fantastic, would agree that the 12th isnt a great golf hole, but 1 out 17 isnt bad. 

The 18th has to be one of the greatest/toughest finishing holes in the country (along with Saunton East). In the Brabazon this year the winner (Cormack Sharvin) had a rush of adrenalin and hit the clubhouse. It bounced back in bounds and he calmy got up and down to win by 1 shot. Brilliant.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Sep 30, 2015)

I know a green keeper there and he got us on for 15 quid one summers afternoon, and we only saw one other 4 ball all day. 

Have played it 3 times now and I rate Sherwood Forest just as much to be honest.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Sep 30, 2015)

rickg said:



			Not at Hollinwell...as you mentioned , it's their scratch open day before and handicap limit is 5 to enter....didn't get there despite trying hard!! 
Possibly going to be looking to get a game with a local friendly forummer as I'm going up Sunday.
		
Click to expand...

Coxmoor which is a stones throw away from hollinwell is well worth playing if you can.


----------



## The Autumn Wind (Oct 20, 2016)

Am playing Hollinwell next week. I am really looking forward to it, it looks a really great course and club.


----------

